# Birthday of a Craftsman 109.20630



## Pudgy (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello all, this is my first post so wish me luck. I obtained free of charge a Craftsman 109 s/n 20630. I have it completely restored, all stainless fasteners, contained in a custom oak case, all gears quick attach to the case, 3 and 4 jaw chuck, no noticeable wear anywhere. I am the second owner, the original owner passed away and I would like to come up with a build date to complete a commemorative brass label to honor the first owner. Any help would be appreciated


.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2014)

Probably somewhere between 1941 and 1948.   

You can check out the old Sears catalogs on the Vintage Machinery web site.   I didn't spend a bunch of time looking at details but I believe it first appears about 1941 but by 1949 it hase been replaced by a later model.  

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=3&sort=1&th=false&fl=General%20Line%20Catalogs


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice looking setup.  Unfortunately, although the Atlas/Craftsman/AA database has a dozen AA's in it, not a single one lists the serial number.  Is it a 6x12 or a 6x18?  Did the original of the parts list you blew up come with the machine or did you find it elsewhere?  Before you started the restoration, did the lower flat front of the headstock have the remnants of a Craftsman badge like the one on the parts list or did it say "DUNLAP" in large probably white letters?

The 109.21270 came out in 1949.  There were no Power Tools catalogs printed between 1943 and 1947 as far as I've been able to determine.  The 1947 Big Book and the 1948 Power Tools show 101.20630 as a 6x12 with the oval Craftsman badge and a catalog number ending in 2063.  The 1941, 1942 and 1943 Power Tools show a different Catalog Number ending in 2062, which may be 109.20620 and as a 6X18.  "DUNLAP" in the 1941 catalog is smaller and probably black.  Nothing in the 1940.

It is quite a coincidence that the model number and serial number are the same.

Robert D.


----------



## road (Dec 9, 2014)

That's a sweet looking machine.  Congrats on the refurb.


----------



## Pudgy (Dec 9, 2014)

Robert, you may have pointed out a flaw in my original post. I am not at home now to look at the lathe, but I know the metal tag on the end of the bed is stamped 109.20630. I assumed that was the serial number but now I need to check it out further. If it is not the serial number I need to find out where it's located, ( Gotta get this stuff right ). This is a 12" lathe and it has the " Sears" logo on it. I will do further checking and repost. Thanks for the comments. I was unable to find a 4 V "A" width pulley for the motor so I made the one in the picture on my manual 11" Sheldon on the first try. It's to spec. and works great. Pictures below show the fully adjustable motor/belt tension mechanism as well as the gear retaining board and the wood case. When the lid is closed, the motor has to be folded towards the lathe and the gears are suspended from the lid so a retention mechanism was needed.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 9, 2014)

109 designates the manufacturer - AA
20630 is the model number.
I have never seen a serial number on a AA product. 
There is no way to date them other than the range the model was in the catalogs. 1940s for this one.


----------



## Andre (Dec 9, 2014)

That's a *BEAUTIFUL* setup! I have the exact same model, 109.20630. As long as the front bearing is tight and rear not overly worn it will be a great machine for you. Have fun with it, be careful, and it should last you a lifetime )


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 10, 2014)

Pudgy,

109.20630 is the Sears Model Number, and as AR1911 pointed out, "109" is the Sears contractor code for AA.  I've never seen one of them so didn't know that they don't have serial numbers.  

When you say "This is a 12" lathe", I assume that you were answering my question and it is 12" between centers.  Bit of warning - when you say "this is a 12" lathe, just about everyone with any experience will assume you are saying that the swing is 12".  Except in England where the common way of specifying lathes is height of centerline above the ways.  I.e., the radius instead of the diameter.

There aren't any catalog photos showing this model with "Sears" on it (unless it's in very fine print on the Craftsman badge.  But if it doesn't say Dunlap, then it should be 1944-48 and not 1941-43.

Nice job on the pulley.

Robert D.



Pudgy said:


> Robert, you may have pointed out a flaw in my original post. I am not at home now to look at the lathe, but I know the metal tag on the end of the bed is stamped 109.20630. I assumed that was the serial number but now I need to check it out further. If it is not the serial number I need to find out where it's located, ( Gotta get this stuff right ). This is a 12" lathe and it has the " Sears" logo on it. I will do further checking and repost. Thanks for the comments. I was unable to find a 4 V "A" width pulley for the motor so I made the one in the picture on my manual 11" Sheldon on the first try. It's to spec. and works great. Pictures below show the fully adjustable motor/belt tension mechanism as well as the gear retaining board and the wood case. When the lid is closed, the motor has to be folded towards the lathe and the gears are suspended from the lid so a retention mechanism was needed.


----------



## Pudgy (Dec 13, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Pudgy,
> 
> 109.20630 is the Sears Model Number, and as AR1911 pointed out, "109" is the Sears contractor code for AA.  I've never seen one of them so didn't know that they don't have serial numbers.
> 
> ...



Robert, I appreciate the correction of my 12" language, I know better and should have stated the answer correctly. The lathe is a 12" length as you presumed. In regards to the Craftsman decal, yes the original decal was there and in pretty good shape, but I found a source for a new exact copy and that's what is on the lathe now. I don't recall seeing the word Sears, on the decal but I'm going to look. Thanks for keeping me on my toes.


----------



## Pudgy (Jan 25, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Nice looking setup.  Unfortunately, although the Atlas/Craftsman/AA database has a dozen AA's in it, not a single one lists the serial number.  Is it a 6x12 or a 6x18?  Did the original of the parts list you blew up come with the machine or did you find it elsewhere?  Before you started the restoration, did the lower flat front of the headstock have the remnants of a Craftsman badge like the one on the parts list or did it say "DUNLAP" in large probably white letters?
> 
> The 109.21270 came out in 1949.  There were no Power Tools catalogs printed between 1943 and 1947 as far as I've been able to determine.  The 1947 Big Book and the 1948 Power Tools show 101.20630 as a 6x12 with the oval Craftsman badge and a catalog number ending in 2063.  The 1941, 1942 and 1943 Power Tools show a different Catalog Number ending in 2062, which may be 109.20620 and as a 6X18.  "DUNLAP" in the 1941 catalog is smaller and probably black.  Nothing in the 1940.
> 
> ...



First an apology, I failed to respond to your questions. The lathe is a 6 x 12. I purchased the original exploded and priced parts list from a gentleman I located somewhere on the east coast along with a few new parts he was making. The original decals were still in place and he offered reproductions of those decals and it did say Craftsman. I know he was having health issues back then and my latest communication with him a month or so ago, received no response. He still had a website up and running and his name is William Hardin.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 26, 2015)

OK.

Robert D.


----------

